# England's New Wood Add-on Furnace 28-4000, 50-SHW40



## Mike M. (Aug 28, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone is planning an install for one the new model 28-4000 units from Englander? Looks like a really simple unit. For me it would be to replace a NC-30 that sits in my basement. The NC-30 works but I always felt something with more convection would be better. Kind of curious how the 28-4000 will stack up against the Tundra. Also if this thing goes on sale in spring like the NC-30 its going to be hard not to pull the trigger and try one. Any thoughts, reports, reviews, feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2017)

Mike M. said:


> Just wondering if anyone is planning an install for one the new model 28-4000 units from Englander? Looks like a really simple unit. For me it would be to replace a NC-30 that sits in my basement. The NC-30 works but I always felt something with more convection would be better. Kind of curious how the 28-4000 will stack up against the Tundra. Also if this thing goes on sale in spring like the NC-30 its going to be hard not to pull the trigger and try one. Any thoughts, reports, reviews, feedback is greatly appreciated!



You already have the same stove. From what I've read, the new furnace is just the NC30 with a wrapper and blower. Both are good to have but I would spend upgrade money on an actual furnace.

I added a convection deck and larger blower to my NC30 to try and furnaceize it somewhat and it really helped.

I too have the NC30 and would love a furnace instead. The reason is for the automation which is sorely lacking on the new Englander furnace. This is still a manual draft stove. Why on earth didn't they control the damper with a motor we'll never know.


----------



## Mike M. (Sep 1, 2017)

I agree this unit could have more automation. However, I don't really mess with the damper/air control much on my stoves. One thing for sure this unit is lacking is some type of air filter box. I would still like to try one, maybe swap out the single phase motor for a small 3 phase motor, apply a VFD and control the fan speed with temperature. Will have to wait and see if these go on sale in the spring. I am sure no Home Depot within 100 miles will have a floor model... have no idea why Home Depot in Wisconsin is not interested in selling stoves. I ordered my NC 30 from Colorado.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Sep 1, 2017)

This is a long shot, but you didn't happen to go to GB Southwest and graduate in '90, did you?  This is solely going off your name....I'm sure there are tons of Mike M's in Green Bay though.


----------



## Mike M. (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Jrhawk I went to Kaukauna High School. 

Just looked at the Home Depot site and it looks like they all of a sudden quit shipping this furnace? I have an email in to Englander.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknac7 (Dec 9, 2017)

i just bought the englander 28-4000 from home depot and installed it yesterday.   it seem to work ok when you first load it but once it get burnt down to a bed of coals it seem to lack enough primary air to keep it burning.  does anyone else have this same problem?    the secondary air seems to work fine and if i crack the door the fire jumps to life.   but the primary air just will not allow me to burn up any of the coals .


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 9, 2017)

Is this hooked up in the same spot as the previous NC30? And you are burning the same wood? If so, I would think it should burn exactly the same as the 30 did.
Haven't done anything to the house this year have you? Like air sealing, or anything that would change the combustion air available to the stove...


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 9, 2017)

The furnace has a much bigger blower and so it is able to really cool the stove when fuel is low. This can spoil draft and quench combustion. This is a big reason why there is normally a low temp cutoff on the fan. Is your low temp cutoff adjustable?


----------

